# Onroad taking of at the Grove in Rock HIll, SC



## Tha skinny (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey guys letting you know that onroad is starting to take off at the grove. We will be running a few classes.

17.5 sedan

1/12 scale 

Minis

Cup Racers

WGT

So come on out!


----------

